# Wie steht Ihr zu Patch 3.0.8?



## Dargrimm (22. Januar 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wie Ihr zu Patch 3.0.8 steht. Seitdem der Patch am 21.01.2009 aufgespielt wurde, *häufen sich die Probleme* auf allen Server.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## DerMavgier (22. Januar 2009)

ich verstehe echt nicht warum blizz so vorschnell und übereilig den patch aufgespielt hat.
noch 2 tage vorher hieß es "bald" kommt der patch.
was ist mit der"it's done when it's done" philohophie geworden?
fehler macht jeder und dagegen hab ich auch nicht(und da ich kein pvp-spiele interessieren mich die bugs auch net xD),aber warum blizz in meinen viel zu früh gepatcht hat weis ich nicht!
vllt wegen dem neuen launcher xD


----------



## Hellfire1337 (22. Januar 2009)

eben fehler macht jeder mal also warum darf blizz die nicht machen? Never play on Patchday so einfach ists. ein paar Tage warten, ein bisschen Entzug und so... Und dann sind die meisten probleme auch behoben.

MfG Hellfire


----------



## Centro (22. Januar 2009)

Was soll ich als Jäger dazu sagen?????????

aber OK Bliz eben ... erst wird man gebuffed dann wird man genervet und am Ende doch wieder gebuffed........ das besten sind die billigeren VZ's


----------



## Scyen (22. Januar 2009)

ne möglichkeit namens "lol" wäre gut ^^

Edith: ich finde den patch an sich gelungen nun muss nur noch alles funktionieren wie es soll das macht blizz schon


----------



## Rayman77 (22. Januar 2009)

der patch kam schon zur passenden zeit, weil sie müssen ja schon an 3.1.0 feilen.
was ich nicht verstehe ist das wintergrasp dicht gemacht wurde.
nur weil es auf ammi servern zu serverabstürzen kommt, heißt das nicht das dies auch für eu server zutrifft.
achja und bei mir laggt es jetzt schlimmer seitdem die wintergrasp server aus sin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denke aber das blizz das schonwieder hinbekommt


----------



## AlkAttack (22. Januar 2009)

Ach ruhig Blut würd ich mal sagen Blizz richtet das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach ne an nem patchday zockn ... und die nächsten tage wirds besser
 siehe tausendwinter (blutkessel) funzt alles ... auch lagg frei fand ich ..

Mfg Alk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timobile (22. Januar 2009)

Also ich rege mich wirklich garnicht darum auf! Ich bin froh, dass Blizzard regelmäßig diese Patches bringt. Außerdem zeigt Blizz ja dann auch wieder Stärke, indem sie die Probleme schnell wieder beheben. Somit ist für mich klar: Ich vertraue Blizzard und weiß, dass sie's schon wieder richten werden!


----------



## Borberat (22. Januar 2009)

?? hä? Was für Probleme?
War gestern 3 Std. online, alles upi, ini gewesen, questen gewesen, eine Quest ver verbuggt aber was solls?


----------



## Felìcìtaz (22. Januar 2009)

nun ja... 

gibt wieder mal ein paar probs, am meisten nervt mich das mit tausendwinter, aber ich denke und HOFFE mal das dass schnell behoben wird!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r3maire (22. Januar 2009)

jo ruhig blut jeder macht mal fehler^^


----------



## Hexold (22. Januar 2009)

Centro schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Jäger dazu sagen?????????
> 
> aber OK Bliz eben ... erst wird man gebuffed dann wird man genervet und am Ende doch wieder gebuffed........ das besten sind die billigeren VZ's


ich bin mit meinem sv-hunter zufrieden


----------



## Rishna (22. Januar 2009)

Nicht schlimm aber schon Peinlich für eine Firma von Blizzards Größe, haben sie sich wohl von Microsoft abgeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedektiv (22. Januar 2009)

ja so sindse halt ^^ wann können die mounts endlich schwimmen jeder hatt darüber gelabert aber gekommen ist nichts ^meins geht immer unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (22. Januar 2009)

Totaler Dreck der Patch, als DK fehlen mir jetzt 300Dps, nen BM Hunter Kollege aus meiner Gilde der vorher mit 2500Dps in Naxx 10 rum gerannt ist hat jetzt nurnoch 1.4k, es laggt ohne ende und ich find das dieser Patch weniger gelöst als verursacht hat. Nur noch Probleme, gestern ein BG gemacht, danach schon kein bock mehr...

Ich hoffe mal das die das ganze möglichst schnell wieder richten.


----------



## Palaelf (22. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid nur darüber am heulen wie alles Blizzard versaut hat.
Macht es besser, die suchen noch Leute die es besser machen können.
Also heult nicht rum und bewerbt euch.

Wenn ich mir andere MMO Schmieden anschaue, Die es deutlicher verbocken, ist Blizzard denen noch weit voraus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongo3 (22. Januar 2009)

Hab keine Probleme mit dem Patch. Keine lags und sonst auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzigste was mich stört das Wildwuchs CoolDown hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brubanani (22. Januar 2009)

wildwuchs generft kdh generft *afk selbstmord* -.-
Naxx ist auf einmal so schwierig o.o die trash gruppen sind schlimmer als die bosskämpfe will blizzard mich verarschen xD


----------



## Brubanani (22. Januar 2009)

@Palaelf

Wtf scheiss gelaber man zahlt für das spiel und das nicht wenig und man bekommt einen scheiss laggy server 
also kann man schon flamen xD

Ps: wtf name xD


----------



## Gnutz (22. Januar 2009)

Mich störts nicht, bin Shadowpriest und wir haben Tausendwinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, etwas früher hätten sie die Bugs schon bemerken können...


----------



## Deoxis (22. Januar 2009)

also ich mache mir keine sorgen über die fehler aber das mit dem hunter nerf das musste nicht sein...


----------



## Gamor (22. Januar 2009)

naja... wildwuchs cd 6sekunden... is ärgerlich aber was soll ich machen?


----------



## Thalandil (22. Januar 2009)

Ach blizz wird das schon wieder richten, hat ja sonst auch ja schon alles bis jetzt ganz gut geklappt 

Nobody is Perfect


----------



## Zospie (22. Januar 2009)

Na also ich find dem Patch klasse endlich laggt Blackrock ned mehr so^^


----------



## Isaak Mc Cool (22. Januar 2009)

Abgesehen davon das seit gestern mein WOW etwas unrund läuft, ich bei jeden WOW start die AGB bestätigen muss und er beim Patchen behaubtet hat ich habe keine WOW.Exe stören mich die Änderungen beim Jäger am meisten.

Da ist man ein kleiner Zwergen Jäger mit einer ordendlichen SKlasse hat ein nettes kätzchen und verursacht schaden als hätte man einen Stoff Tedybär und eine Wasser Spritz Pistole.

Permanent werden die Schadenswerte einzelner Gruppen verändert, gestern war der Jäger an der reihe und das nächstemal ist es der Hexenmeister, Druide,Krieger oder Pala.

Ich frage mich nur Warum muss man die schadenswerte gleich um ca 15% veringern und kann das ganze nicht langsam auf ettaben angehen.

und nein das ist kein Mimimimi Posting also bitte auch solche komentare unterlassen.
Danke


----------



## Bruti (22. Januar 2009)

Palaelf schrieb:


> Ihr seid nur darüber am heulen wie alles Blizzard versaut hat.
> Macht es besser, die suchen noch Leute die es besser machen können.
> Also heult nicht rum und bewerbt euch.
> 
> ...


da hat er wohl recht :> blizzard hat uns wow gegeben und wir haben unseren spaß dran. man kann sich zwar über fehler und bugs aufregen, aber ohne blizz würde es wow gar nicht geben ^^


----------



## LeetoN2k (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finde schon, dass es immer mal zu unerwarteten Probleme kommen kann und man nicht immer sofort losfluchen sollte. Probleme mit dem Patch hatte ich jetzt keine nur gestern im 25er Naxx hats nur rummgelaggt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (22. Januar 2009)

Also bisher liefs super hatte zwischendurch mal Lags und am Abend Disco's aber sonst wars gut stören tut es mich nicht ich warte 20 sekunden und bin wieder drin.  

Ich finde die Sache mit dem Krieger wesentlich nerviger Schäumendes Blut war perfekt so und nun wurde es geändert aber was solls.


----------



## Mom_rocks (22. Januar 2009)

Man spielt doch nicht erst seit gestern WoW. Es gibt immer irgendwo kleine Fehler oder Bugs. Und bis jetzt hat mir das den Spielspass nie verleidet. Man kennt es halt und man weiß das Blizz einfach nur versucht das Spiel und die Handhabung zu optimieren. Wem die Änderungen, auch Grad beim Thema Schadensänderungen ect., nicht passen der muß Blizz halt demenstprechendes Feedback, allen kann man es eh nicht recht machen.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (22. Januar 2009)

Da der Patch keinen Content bot, hätte man ohne die Probleme kaum über was gesprochen. Nun aber hat gerade jeder was zu sagen, die Leute loggen sich sogar wieder ein nur um zu schauen wieschlimm es wirklich ist.

Tja und 1 Tag lang kampflos die Macht in Tausendwinter gehabt zu haben, war auch nicht das schlechteste aller WoW-Erlebnisse.


----------



## Zidaya (22. Januar 2009)

naja, instants die plötzlich ne castzeit von 1 sek. haben sind für´n priest mal ned so dolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber hey...blizz macht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Januar 2009)

welcher patch`? hab ihm noch net wirklich bemerkt.....


----------



## Shedanhul (22. Januar 2009)

Hexold schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinem sv-hunter zufrieden



Ich mit dem neuen Explosive schon, aber trotzdem hab ich fast 400 Dps verloren -,-


----------



## Raheema (22. Januar 2009)

ich finds eigenlich den patch sehr gut auser die Animation von Feuerball und so die sieht bissel scheiße aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






naja 

MFG
Raheema/St3ff3n


----------



## feder5 (22. Januar 2009)

Also mir ist es egal, obs jetzt Probleme mit Arena und Wintergrasp gibt, da ich, wenn ich schon PvP mache, entweder einfach so mal den einen oder anderen Hordler kille oder ich geh einfach auf die BG´s^^

MfG 
feder5


----------



## Erle (22. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit dem Patch!
Najo in ein bis zwei Wochen (wenn der Patch richtig funtionier) werden sowieso
wieder leute rumheulen, dass Sie zusehr genervt wurden oder die anderen zu stark gepusht wurden!

1000winter juckt mich garnicht, obwohl ich gern mal zu Archavon (oder wie der heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) reinschau!

Also abwarten, werden schon ein paar Hotfixes nachkommen!

Lg


----------



## Cloudsbrother (22. Januar 2009)

Die richten das schon! Am schlimsten is auch für mich die Tausendwintersache! Aber das wird schon wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (22. Januar 2009)

Ruhig Blut, Blizzard wird´s schon richten. 
Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Januar 2009)

Bis auf das mit den Reitmounts find ich den Patch nicht schlecht und zu Tausendwinter es giebt noch tausend andere sachen die man machen kann.


----------



## G4FU Nos (22. Januar 2009)

Rofl... Blizz wirds schon richten Bilzz wirds schon richten.. omg... Is net euer ernst oder!?!

Es ist ne riesen Sauerei was hier läuft. Sowas kann und darf net passieren. Von wegen jeder macht mal Fehler, aber bei ner Firma die Millarden Umsatz macht und sich fast ausschließlich auf dieses Spiel und deren Patches konzentriert, dürfen solche Fehler einfach nicht passieren. Der Patch wurde vorher auf Testservern unter die Lupe genommen und keiner hat was mitbekommen??? Ich glaub eher, keiner hat´s kontrolliert bzw. alle haben es ignoriert.

ach und @ Palaelf: Ich muß hier nix besser machen als Blizzard, denn ich bin KUNDE und bezahle für ein Produkt! Da ist es nicht nur mein Recht sondern auch meine Pflicht meinen Unmut zu äußern. Sonst ändert sich ja nie was.

Mfg


----------



## icelee (22. Januar 2009)

Hi wie oft soll ich mir noch skillungen steine u. klamotten zusammen suchen das man wieder BM zocken kann? ich habe sowas von keinen bock mehr auf den mist. Und 13€ für einen laggy server Gz an blizzard (aman thul )dalaran 10 fps lol. blizzard könnte ja mal erst die bugs alle nerven bevor sie an die spieler gehen


----------



## nrg (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es immer süß wenn Leute sich über Fehler in Programmen aufregen die selbst keine FOR-Schleife unfallfrei hinbekommen. Ja Fehler sind nervig und zeitaufwendig, aber man kann nichts dagegen tun. Die meisten Programme sind so in einander verzahnt das die Änderung an einer Stelle sich an 15-200 Stellen auswirkt. Änderungen sind vom reinen Programmieren her schnell gemacht, aber das Bughunting ist das wirklich aufwendige, auf einem PTR spielen wenn es hoch kommt 25.000 Spieler, meines Wissens das Maximum eines Realms, auf den Live Systemen sind es mehrere 100.000. Das man da Fehler findet die auf den PTRs oder gar auf den internen Testservern nicht gefunden wurden ist klar. Selbst Fehler die gefunden wurden können nicht einfach so gefixt werden da eine Reparatur vielleicht noch größere Probleme verursacht hätte und man das kleinere Übel wählt um einen Termin halten zu können. In diesem Fall war anscheinend das Fixen der Lags das Ziel mit der höchsten Priorität, nicht das Icon x zu Item Y passt.

Ich kann mit dem Patch leben, Fehler passieren halt.

@g4fu nos
Dann nimm bitte die Macht des Kunden wahr und benutze dein stärkste Druckmittel. Kündige deinen Account.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Januar 2009)

G4FU schrieb:


> Rofl... Blizz wirds schon richten Bilzz wirds schon richten.. omg... Is net euer ernst oder!?!
> 
> Es ist ne riesen Sauerei was hier läuft. Sowas kann und darf net passieren. Von wegen jeder macht mal Fehler, aber bei ner Firma die Millarden Umsatz macht und sich fast ausschließlich auf dieses Spiel und deren Patches konzentriert, dürfen solche Fehler einfach nicht passieren. Der Patch wurde vorher auf Testservern unter die Lupe genommen und keiner hat was mitbekommen??? Ich glaub eher, keiner hat´s kontrolliert bzw. alle haben es ignoriert.
> 
> ...


Es sind auch nur menschen und die können wenn sie irgentein pipifax problem haben kein Threat bei Buffed machen also reg dich ab.


----------



## General Crime (22. Januar 2009)

Also mich störts sonderlich nicht aber es ist halt komisch das es Fehler sind die Doch eigentlich sofort auffallen müssen zb Neueste Erfolge da wird nix angezeigt.

Das mit 1kWinter ok das kann man verstehen den es ist nunmal nen unterschid zwischen Testrealm udn Live Realm


----------



## G4FU Nos (22. Januar 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer süß wenn Leute sich über Fehler in Programmen aufregen die selbst keine FOR-Schleife unfallfrei hinbekommen. Ja Fehler sind nervig und zeitaufwendig, aber man kann nichts dagegen tun. Die meisten Programme sind so in einander verzahnt das die Änderung an einer Stelle sich an 15-200 Stellen auswirkt. Änderungen sind vom reinen Programmieren her schnell gemacht, aber das Bughunting ist das wirklich aufwendige, auf einem PTR spielen wenn es hoch kommt 25.000 Spieler, meines Wissens das Maximum eines Realms, auf den Live Systemen sind es mehrere 100.000. Das man da Fehler findet die auf den PTRs oder gar auf den internen Testservern nicht gefunden wurden ist klar. Selbst Fehler die gefunden wurden können nicht einfach so gefixt werden da eine Reparatur vielleicht noch größere Probleme verursacht hätte und man das kleinere Übel wählt um einen Termin halten zu können. In diesem Fall war anscheinend das Fixen der Lags das Ziel mit der höchsten Priorität, nicht das Icon x zu Item Y passt.
> 
> Ich kann mit dem Patch leben, Fehler passieren halt.
> 
> ...




Ja nee is klar... wenn du mal kein Wasser oder Strom in der Wohnung hast ziehste auch gleich aus oder was??? Rofl..... da rufst du auch an und hoffst das die das Problem schnell lösen und wenn´s länger dauert beschwerst du dich auch.... Also schreib nicht so ein Blödsinn.... Und ich muß auch keine FOR-Schleife hinbekommen, weil das nicht mein Job ist.


----------



## Ganda (22. Januar 2009)

moin,

normalerweise bin ich sehr verständnissvoll und akzeptiere es, wenn andere Fehler machen...

... aber bei Blizzard habe ich mittlerweile kein Verständnis mehr. Sie haben diesen Patch aufgespielt, obwohl sie wussten, dass es bestimmte bugs geben wird und man diese beheben muss. Bei Patch 3.0 war es genau das selbe. Gerade für mich als Paladin war der Patch damals einfach nur ein Qual. Es wurde ständig was geändert und der Pala immer weiter genervt, obwohl vor dem aufspielen des Patches klar war, dass der Pala extrem stark sein wird. Immerhin sind die Palas mittlerweile wieder relativ gut gebalanced.

Jetzt mal abwarten wann Blizzard die aktuellen Fehler beheben kann. Spielen kann ich sowie erst morgen wieder von daher sehe ich das jetzt mal locker =)

schönen Tag euch noch

mfg

Ganda


----------



## disco_0711 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mich gestern Abend eingeloggt, kurz Patch runtergeladen und gespielt. Wir waren in Naxx, und ohne Stress und Probleme. Den Fehler um Tausenwinter haben sie ja anscheinend heute morgen, also was soll die Aufregung. Das ist immer noch ein Spiel, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung zur
Entspannung. Auch wenn Ihr mal ein Tag nicht spielen könnt, geht die Welt sicher nicht unter, und wer patou nicht mit den kleinen Fehlern die so ein umfangreiches Spiel mit sich bringt, nicht leben kann, hat immer noch die Wahl sich eine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung zu suchen.

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (22. Januar 2009)

G4FU schrieb:


> Rofl... Blizz wirds schon richten Bilzz wirds schon richten.. omg... Is net euer ernst oder!?!
> 
> Es ist ne riesen Sauerei was hier läuft. Sowas kann und darf net passieren. Von wegen jeder macht mal Fehler, aber bei ner Firma die Millarden Umsatz macht und sich fast ausschließlich auf dieses Spiel und deren Patches konzentriert, dürfen solche Fehler einfach nicht passieren. Der Patch wurde vorher auf Testservern unter die Lupe genommen und keiner hat was mitbekommen??? Ich glaub eher, keiner hat´s kontrolliert bzw. alle haben es ignoriert.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher, du hast absolut keine Ahnung wie sowas abläuft.

Ein Testserver hat niemals die Bedingungen eines Servers auf dem wirklich gespielt wird. Fehler die sie vorher finden, werden sie fixen, etwas was erst auf dem Live-System auftritt, können sie nicht vorher fixen.

Ich arbeite als Informatikerin und ich hab schon den abstrusesten Kram gesehen, was sowas betrifft, eine Komponente austauschen, schwups hast du den Salat.

Im Übrigen, würden keine Fehler gemacht werden von Blizzard, wären es keine Menschen mehr - think about it.

Und wenn ihr es leid seit, 13 Euro zu zahlen, dann lasst es bleiben - die 13 Euro sind nämlich im Vergleich gar nichts. Davon bezahlste wahrscheinlich nicht einmal eine Stunde Support bei Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Tag noch

Syriora


----------



## ThomasO (22. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Patch hat sich Blizz keinen sonderlich großen gefallen getan, aber ich denke mal, einfach ruhe bewahren und abwarten.
Blizz wird es schon packen das ganze entsprechend zu richten.
Natürlich kann man drüber grübeln, warum dies oder jenes auf den Testservern nicht aufgefallen ist, nur hilft das im Moment auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Mitzy (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab einfach mal "Welcher Patch" angestrichen... Warum? 
Ein Patch ist für mich etwas, dass mehr Fehler bereinigt/ Mehr reinbringt, als Fehler erstellt/ abzieht... Und in Anbetracht der scheinbaren bugs, denke ich nicht, dass man diesen "Patch" auch Patch nennen kann.

MfG
Cry


----------



## TanaTusBRB (22. Januar 2009)

G4FU schrieb:


> Rofl... Blizz wirds schon richten Bilzz wirds schon richten.. omg... Is net euer ernst oder!?!
> 
> Es ist ne riesen Sauerei was hier läuft. Sowas kann und darf net passieren. Von wegen jeder macht mal Fehler, aber bei ner Firma die Millarden Umsatz macht und sich fast ausschließlich auf dieses Spiel und deren Patches konzentriert, dürfen solche Fehler einfach nicht passieren. Der Patch wurde vorher auf Testservern unter die Lupe genommen und keiner hat was mitbekommen??? Ich glaub eher, keiner hat´s kontrolliert bzw. alle haben es ignoriert.
> 
> ...



du hast einfach nur keine ahnung vom programmieren... scheinst wohl nur nen kleiner flamer zu sein, der denkt, bloss weil er was bezahlt muss alles perfekt klappen.... das leben is hart boi

btw.: meisten kann blizz sich wahrscheinlich schwer zeit nehmen, weil die gute whinecommunity immer gleich den nächsten, schnellen patch verlangt..


----------



## Telbion (22. Januar 2009)

Hab gemischte Gefühle, was den Patch angeht. Aber hey, Tauren können jetzt Chocobos reiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Werd meinen Tauren sowieso auf dem schwarzen Bären belassen.

Zum Thema Jäger-Nerv: Ein Jäger aus unserer Gilde hat eine relativ unkonventionelle Skillung mit viel Schaden,
nu macht er aber bis 40% Schaden weniger, da seine Skillung keines der Endtalente beinhaltet.


Grüße
Tel


----------



## Uktawa (22. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung was Blizzard sich dabei gedacht hat. Aber es ist offensichtlich das man diesmal wirklich Mist gebaut hat. Die Probleme die der Patch brachte müssen den Mitarbeitern doch bekannt gewesen sein angesichts der Fülle an Bugs und Fehler. Um so erstaunlicher ist es das dieser Patch Live ging. Offensichtlich hat man dort tierisch geschlafen.
Das Blizzard die Fehler beseitigen wird ist klar, aber das wir Spieler auf Grund der Inkompitenz einiger Mitarbeiter jetzt quasi nur Teile des Spieles nutzen können ist schon ein dickes Ding. Wie wäre es denn wenn wir Spieler Blizzard nach Leistung bezahlen würden. Stehen 100% des Spieles zur Verfügung zahlen wir auch 100% Abbogebühr. Stehen nur 70% zur Verfügung zahlen wir auch nur 70%. Wäre es so, da bin ich mir sicher, würden solche Fehler nicht passieren.


----------



## VallovShatt (22. Januar 2009)

Das frag ich mich auch. Warum dies aufeinmal so eilig hatten mit dem Patch. Anfangs hatte ich auch ein paar mittelschlimme laggs aber die ham sich nach ner Stunde gelegt. Bei mir funktioniert soweit auch alles. Und dass 1000Winter jetz nicht ging, naja mein Gott, dann halt nicht. Kann man ja eh nur alle 3 Stunden mitspielen und es ist ja nicht so als sei Archivon unverzichtbar, weil seid mal ehrlich. Findet den hier irgendwer spannend? Das einzige was vielleicht etwas ärgerlich sein könnte ist dass es für eine Fraktion keine Splitter gab.
Ansonsten, was ich so gelesen hab is jetz doch wirklich nicht der Weltuntergang, ich selber hab keine Probleme. Dass Priester jetz mit einigen Fähigkeiten mehr Schaden machen als gewollt is doch gut, nutzt das doch aus statt zu jammern.

Sind hier vielleicht technische Zeichner unter uns? Ich weiß dass dies nie hinbekommen mal ne perfekte Zeichnung hinzukrakeln weil das alles viel zu komplex ist. Was würdet ihr denn dazu sagen wenn der Konstrukteur über euch jetz sagen würde: "Ich bezahl dich dafür deshalb muss es jetz immer perfekt werden oder du bekommst nix mehr"?

Oder anderes Beispiel: Wenn ich im Restaurant sitz und es mal n bissle länger dauert steh ich doch auch nicht einfach auf und geh

Und zudem merke ich an dass ich es schön finde dass sich Blizzard erbarmt hat endlich ne neue Ingitasche zu erstellen!


----------



## Dark evangel (22. Januar 2009)

Mich stören die Fehler zwar nen bissel. aber am meisten stört mich das ich seitdem das neue Patch raus ist ich dauernd rausfliege. as ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odes (22. Januar 2009)

naja find die "probleme" nicht wirklich schlimm
aber manche brauchen halt immer was zum weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G4FU Nos (22. Januar 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> du hast einfach nur keine ahnung vom programmieren... scheinst wohl nur nen kleiner flamer zu sein, der denkt, bloss weil er was bezahlt muss alles perfekt klappen.... das leben is hart boi
> 
> btw.: meisten kann blizz sich wahrscheinlich schwer zeit nehmen, weil die gute whinecommunity immer gleich den nächsten, schnellen patch verlangt..



Richtig, ich habe keine Ahnung davon.. muß ich auch nicht.....und du scheinst auch keine Ahnung zu haben, mich als Flamer zu bezeichnen, obwohl ich in nem ganzen Jahr gerade mal 5 Beiträge geschrieben habe... Rofl.....

Oben im Thread wurde nach unserer Meinung gefragt...und das ist nunmal meine... Schlimm, daß man deswegen gleich blöd angemacht wird.
Und danke an Syriora.. wenigstens mal ein kleiner Einblick in den Job, ohne gleich andere an zu Flamen. 
Nur das Ganda recht hat, nach dem die letzten Patches aufgespielt wurden, gab es immer irgendwelche Probleme. Blizzard hätte sich ja auch noch ne Woche zeit lassen können, bevor sie den Patch aufspielen.

mfg


----------



## Dark evangel (22. Januar 2009)

es ist nur so. ich habe ne schlechte i-net verbiinduung und konnte deswegen immer schon nur schlecht spielen. nach dem mein Pc aufgereumt war lief es ohne zu murren. jetzt vliege ich aber immer raus. das ist mist.


----------



## Toraka' (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es nicht so arg, gut Tausendwinter war eine nette abwechslung, aber sie haben ja nur vorübergehend abgestellt damit sie es fixen können. Da ich nicht Arena spiele und mich die s2 kiddys eh genervt haben freue ich mich sogar dass Arena im moment nicht spielbar ist.
Ich habe von Laggs oder ähnlichem noch nichts gemerkt, gut, in dalaran laggt es ein bisschen, aber sobald ich rausfliege ist das Spiel flüssig...
Blizz sollte weniger auf die Poser hören die 24/7 mit ihrem T4!!! (ungelogen) in Dalaran stehen und wenn ich sie anspreche dass T4 nicht so toll ist kommt gleich "Stfu kackboon so ein rloser wi du kan das gar nich haben"...wenn man dann das komplette T5 von der Bank holt und ihnen zeigt schreiben sie gleich ein Ticket dass man sie beleidigen würde...Kiddys *luv it*


----------



## VallovShatt (22. Januar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht so arg, gut Tausendwinter war eine nette abwechslung, aber sie haben ja nur vorübergehend abgestellt damit sie es fixen können. Da ich nicht Arena spiele und mich die s2 kiddys eh genervt haben freue ich mich sogar dass Arena im moment nicht spielbar ist.
> Ich habe von Laggs oder ähnlichem noch nichts gemerkt, gut, in dalaran laggt es ein bisschen, aber sobald ich rausfliege ist das Spiel flüssig...
> Blizz sollte weniger auf die Poser hören die 24/7 mit ihrem T4!!! (ungelogen) in Dalaran stehen und wenn ich sie anspreche dass T4 nicht so toll ist kommt gleich "Stfu kackboon so ein rloser wi du kan das gar nich haben"...wenn man dann das komplette T5 von der Bank holt und ihnen zeigt schreiben sie gleich ein Ticket dass man sie beleidigen würde...Kiddys *luv it*



Oi. Auf welchem Server bist du denn? Heißt der zufällig Kindergarten? Und du hast recht. T4 is wirklich nicht so der Bringer


----------



## Steve Coal (22. Januar 2009)

Naja, war ja klar dass so eine Umfrage vom WOW-Beschimpfer Nummer1 im Buffed Team kommt. 

Zur Sache: 
Ich find das alles halb so wild. An den Problemen wird gearbeitet und dass nicht alles glatt läuft bei nem Patch kann halt mal passieren.
Es ist nicht toll, das ist klar, aber diejenigen die sich momentan wieder tierisch aufregen sollten mal an ihren Blutdruck denken und sich abregen. Ist alles nicht so wichtig wie manche hier tun! Weder sie (also die Spieler) noch die ach so grauenvollen Zustände nach dem Patch. Das wird gefixt und bis dahin dürfen wir uns alle über den Dauerbuff freuen den wir nun haben und das ihn dass unsere Fraktion sich anstrengen hätte müssen.


----------



## Fabi_an (22. Januar 2009)

Also mich stören / betreffen die aufgetretenen Bugs nicht wirklich,
und ich als Elementar Schamane habe eigentlich nur vom Patch
profitiert.


----------



## nrg (22. Januar 2009)

G4FU schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar... wenn du mal kein Wasser oder Strom in der Wohnung hast ziehste auch gleich aus oder was??? Rofl..... da rufst du auch an und hoffst das die das Problem schnell lösen und wenn´s länger dauert beschwerst du dich auch.... Also schreib nicht so ein Blödsinn.... Und ich muß auch keine FOR-Schleife hinbekommen, weil das nicht mein Job ist.



Vergleich hinkt, wenn mein Energieversorger Probleme hat mich vertragsgemäß zu versorgen werde ich ihn stumpf und simpel wechseln. Es sagt keiner das du eine FOR-Schleife programmieren können sollst, aber wenn man keine Ahnung von etwas hat soll man sich Dieter Nuhr zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

Ruhig Blut, Blizzard wird´s schon richten. Ich fands gut das der Horde die ganze zeit 1k Winter gehört hat und da die meisten Bugs im PvP waren, hats mich net gestört, spiel kaum PvP mehr seit WotLK.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (22. Januar 2009)

Fehler sind menschlich. Man sollte das ganze nicht überbewerten, Blizzard wird das ganze in angemessener Zeit fixen.

/Sign @ Steve Coal


----------



## Rhaskhur (22. Januar 2009)

Hab schon zu Hdro gewechselt weil mir WoW niimehr gefällt aber ich find den Patch richtig gut

PS: glaube habe schon drei weitere dks heute auf geamcht


----------



## Vérwanord (22. Januar 2009)

Die Bugs sind teils wirklich nervig. Aber Blizzard hat Erfahrung damit wird das richten. Spätestens bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Naphtalia (22. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nicht viel dazu sagen, da ich grade paar Tage WoW-Pause mache. Mir kommen die Dailies aus den Ohren und außerdem will ich mich noch nicht mit dem Hunter-Nerf auseinander setzen. Kontrolliere nur 2-3mal pro Tag das AH, sag hallo zu meinen lieben Bekannten und das reicht mir völlig. Ich war bisher einmal nach dem Patch eingeloggt, das war gestern Abend.
Heute konnte ich mich nicht einloggen und der Launcher findet auch keine Verbindung. Auch die WoW-Europe Seite lässt sich nicht aufrufen. Weiß jemand was? Ich dachte erst, es liegt an der Firewall weil die seit heute früh motzt wenn ich WoW starte, aber wenn ich sie ausschalte ändert das nix. Ich hab auch schon alle 
Blizzard-Eintragungen auf grün geklickt aber das hat auch nichts genutzt. Fühlt sich mal wieder wie Server off an ... DAS stört mich am Patch und wäre auch nix Neues. Ich hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmeres.


----------



## Shany1991 (22. Januar 2009)

Es gab immerschon patches, dannach gab es immerschon probleme und blizzard hat sie dannach immer wieder in den griff bekommen...wer sich darüber immernoch aufregt...in der account verwaltung kann man sein abbo kündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. Januar 2009)

G4FU schrieb:


> Rofl... Blizz wirds schon richten Bilzz wirds schon richten.. omg... Is net euer ernst oder!?!
> 
> Es ist ne riesen Sauerei was hier läuft. Sowas kann und darf net passieren. Von wegen jeder macht mal Fehler, aber bei ner Firma die Millarden Umsatz macht und sich fast ausschließlich auf dieses Spiel und deren Patches konzentriert, dürfen solche Fehler einfach nicht passieren. Der Patch wurde vorher auf Testservern unter die Lupe genommen und keiner hat was mitbekommen??? Ich glaub eher, keiner hat´s kontrolliert bzw. alle haben es ignoriert.
> 
> ...


/Tripple-Sign


----------



## kopfilue (22. Januar 2009)

is schon geil wenn man vom einen auf den andern tag als jäger glatte 1,1k dps weniger macht -.-


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab für "das war nix" gestimmt weil ich keinerlei Veränderung was die Lags angeht feststellen kann. Auserdem denke ich das Blizz sich mit dem Patch zu sehr beeilt hat und das ganze jetzt Flüchtigkeitsfehler sind. 
Im gesamten gesehen hätte der Patch auch 2 Wochen später aufgespielt werden können. Wenn man bedennkt das keinerlei Verbesserungen aufgetreten sind auser in den änderungen der Talente, wobei ja auch einiges schief gegangen ist. 

Blizz wird das schon in den griff bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (22. Januar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Totaler Dreck der Patch, als DK fehlen mir jetzt 300Dps, nen BM Hunter Kollege aus meiner Gilde der vorher mit 2500Dps in Naxx 10 rum gerannt ist hat jetzt nurnoch 1.4k, es laggt ohne ende und ich find das dieser Patch weniger gelöst als verursacht hat. Nur noch Probleme, gestern ein BG gemacht, danach schon kein bock mehr...
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das die das ganze möglichst schnell wieder richten.


/sign
Mit mein Jäger(BM)  fehlen mir auch fast 400Dps ich schaffe es jetzt kaum auf 1,4k Dps unnbuffed vorher habe ich 1,8k mit Buffs 2,1k.... Aber egal jede Klasse wird ma generft diesesmal waren die Jäger dran..


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Januar 2009)

-Ruhig Blut, Blizzard wird´s schon richten.-

So schlimm ist das mit Tausendwinter auch nicht.
Und sonst sooo große Bugs gibts auch gerade nicht.
Ich mache einfach Daily-Hero und fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zacke666 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Spiele einen WL,das mit den Port ok lass ich mal so stehen,pet hp haben sie nachträglich geschafft,

ABER die Laggs läggs oder diaschow in naxx oder egal welche ini ist ein Witz,Kult der Verdammten, Gerade wieder mal abgeschmiert,

Bin kaffe trinken bb


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (22. Januar 2009)

Ich liebe Patchtage gibt nix besseres um gold zu verdienen xD


----------



## Potsmoggy (22. Januar 2009)

... dass es von test- zu live-servern immer unterschiedlich ist... ist doch klar.... ich mein, wenn man mal auf nem ptr gezockt hat, weiss man , wovon ich rede... die ganze welt is noch im "steinzeitalter"... und des mitm kunden... dass man kunde ist und ein ANRECHT auf qualität+ gute leistung(en) hat, halte ich auch für ein klischee... ich mein "Der Kunde ist König" ist meinetwegen ein schönes sprichwort... aber ehrlich gesagt ... i-wo muss man denn auch als "KUNDE" sehen, dass die Leute, die das Spiel schaffen auch nur ganz "normale" Menschen sind.. ich mein... ich arbeite im kundendienst, müsste daher eig wissen, wovon ich da red'..   

btw, blizz richtet das schon wieder.. haben des ja bei 3.0.2 auch wieder gerichtet.

MfG
Potsie


----------



## Hexold (22. Januar 2009)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Ich mit dem neuen Explosive schon, aber trotzdem hab ich fast 400 Dps verloren -,-


 also ich hab ca. 300 dazubekommen, wird wohl an der rota liegen...
explo, schlangenbiss, 2x steady, explo, gezielter/tödlicher, 2x steady, und wieder von vorne


----------



## FrustmaN (22. Januar 2009)

der patch ist meiner meinung nach notwendig gewesen, aber 

a) kam zu früh
b) geht immer mehr in die richtung möglichst alles für alle einfacher zu machen daß man demnächst die zielgruppe der vorschulkinder ansprechen kann

ich spiele wl und mache hauptsächlich pvp >> eine der miesesten kombis seit patch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der lag in den bgs ist inzwischen kaum noch auszuhalten (vorm patch wars schon gelinde gesagt sch..ße, aber inzwischen ist es nur noch nervig!)

und es liegt wohl kaum am rechner wenn der 50+ fps anzeigt und instant zauber mal eben gemütliche 2-4 sekunden brauchen bis was passiert, oder nicht "treffen" weil das ziel inzwischen außer reichweite ist.

statt immer weiter neue grafische effekte einzubaun sollte man die grafik besser modifizieren, damit man nicht alles auf niedrigste stufe stellen muß um halbwegs flüssig zu spielen.


mein nervigstes am patch?  die neue funktion von mana entziehn

sry aber vollkommener mist!! wie die ganze politik alles nach grundmana zu berechnen, damit ja jeder affe in nem raid heilen kann weils ja eh nur 3 knöpfe zu drücken gibt. in meinem umfeld gibt es niemanden der diese entwicklung begrüßt hat, wo früher taktischer einsatz von sprüchen in verschiedenen stufen notwendig war sind heute 3-knöpfe in der aktionleiste ausreichend, was soll das ?
raids früher waren anspruchsvoller heut kann man seine "rotation" fahren und gut, kollege als priester war früher im stress, heut heilt er die großen inis parallel beim telefonieren und kann gemütlich nebenher dvd schaun, wirklich geistig fordernd.

aber hat ja auch was "positives", habs aber in den notes nicht gefunden, die tagesquest belohnungen wurden deutlich in der rentabilität gesenkt!!

DANKE dafür ! hat blizzard vor die chinafarmer von den tagesquests fernzuhalten ? oder selbst nen goldvertrieb gegründet ?  (nur zur Info: der letzte abschnitt ist IRONISCH gemeint)

nur meine persönliche meinung, bezogen auf auf den wl und pvp/tagesquests


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Januar 2009)

Worum gehts? Echt mal Patchdays sind soooooo langweilig so langes kein riesiger ist.....


----------



## Simsonite (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich nehme es Blizzard nicht übel dass es manchmal nicht so wirklich funktioniert.......
Blizzard ist eh ein Spieleentwickler, der sich mal mehr Zeit lässt um ein patch oder ein komplett neues SPiel auf den Markt zu bringen...
Jeder der mal einen kleinen oder größerer Counterstrike - Server zu administrieren hatte der um die 10-32 slots hat , und so seine patch , addon , und restart probleme hatte kann sich vorstellen was es heisst einen Server tip top zu halten auf dem 1000de Spieler herumtollen. Man wird mit vielen undankbaren Spielern konfrontiert ,die eigentlich nur spielen wollen , und für ihre 12 euro im monat auch einen störungsfreien Ablauf des Patchgeschehens verlangen.
Aber bis jetzt habe ich noch nie einen Spieler getroffen der sich dazu durchgerungen hat von WoW abzusagen nur weil es 1-2 tage nach nem großen patch nicht so richtig funktioniert hat. Ich will damit nur sagen dass das ganze rumgeheule nur eins bestätigt : Die Spieler sind sauer dass sie ihr gewohnt geiles Spiel nicht Störungsfrei spielen können und total drauf abfahren 

lg simsonite


----------



## blooooooody (23. Januar 2009)

juhu... 10 bugs korigiert und 9376291834610347 neue bugs dazu... und obendrauf funktionieren die skills ned wie sie sollen ... darum frage ich mich momentan welcher patch?

aber egal ^^ ich habe mein spass mit meinem shadow priester twink xD 

vergeigen tun Blizzard alles, aber sie können dafür auch alles wieder rechtbiegen ^^ oder fast alles xD


----------



## Agropolis (23. Januar 2009)

Wer mal ganz erlich zu sich selbst ist, stellt fest, dass er ohne WoW doch gar nicht mehr leben kann.
Die Emotionen kochen bei solchen Problemen doch nur hoch, weil über 90% der Spieler mittel bis schwer süchtig sind und Ihre Droge nicht 100% clean ist.
Mal Hand aufs Herz: wer von all den flamern würde (oder könnte) tatsächlich seinen Account kündigen und mit WoW einfach so aufhören???

viele bekommen doch schon Entzugserscheinungen wenn Mittwochs die Server ein paar Stunden down sind.... Ihr schafft doch keine 2 Tage ohne WoW.

Sicherlich gibt es auch bestimmt Leute die mir da wiedersprechen werden, aber ich denke der aller größte Teil der WoW-Spieler ist so abhängig von diesem Spiel, dass Blizzard sich einfach alles erlauben könnte....dann wird halt wieder kurz gemotzt.....aber ohne könnt ihr halt auch nicht.

Denkt mal in Ruhe drüber nach und seid für ne Minute mal Ehrlich zu Euch selbst. - Ich selbst bin schwer süchtig und schaffe es einfach nicht mit diesem Game aufzuhören.


----------



## Rongor (23. Januar 2009)

G4FU schrieb:


> Rofl... Blizz wirds schon richten Bilzz wirds schon richten.. omg... Is net euer ernst oder!?!
> 
> Es ist ne riesen Sauerei was hier läuft. Sowas kann und darf net passieren. Von wegen jeder macht mal Fehler, aber bei ner Firma die Millarden Umsatz macht und sich fast ausschließlich auf dieses Spiel und deren Patches konzentriert, dürfen solche Fehler einfach nicht passieren. Der Patch wurde vorher auf Testservern unter die Lupe genommen und keiner hat was mitbekommen??? Ich glaub eher, keiner hat´s kontrolliert bzw. alle haben es ignoriert.
> 
> ...



Sry for full post, musste aber sein!
Was ein Paradebeispiel für "mimimimi"!

Hört sich bei dir an, als wenn die Welt untergeht. Typisch deutscher Endverbraucher!
Alles haben wollen, am Bestern null bezahlen und den tollsten Service erwarten.

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Bei Blizz arbeiten MENSCHEN!

Nun zeig mir den Menschen der ohne Fehl und Tadel ist.
Menschen machen Fehler, oder zumindest nicht alles perfekt.

Ich wette, dass auch du nicht frei von Fehlern bist. Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## Nersul (23. Januar 2009)

Naja,erster einblick nachdem ich eingeloggt habe war gankt mich n wari  2 mal (das kann ich gar nicht verstehn weil ich noch nie als hunter irgendwelche angstklassen (ausser palas teilwese)) Tausendwinter gehört den ganzen tag den allis friede freude Eierkuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist zum kotzn 
Lg


----------



## Fonsy (23. Januar 2009)

G4FU schrieb:


> Nur das Ganda recht hat, nach dem die letzten Patches aufgespielt wurden, gab es immer irgendwelche Probleme. Blizzard hätte sich ja auch noch ne Woche zeit lassen können, bevor sie den Patch aufspielen.



Auch ich will dich nicht unbedingt "flamen" aber ich muss sagen das deine Meinung etwas kurzsichtig und vor allen Dingen sehr subjektiv ist. Was ok denn es ist ja deine Meinung...

Man sollte allerdings wie oben schonmal erwähnt mal denken worum es hier geht.
Wir reden hier von sehr komplexen Eingriffen in die Spielmechenik was mit einer Unmenge Änderungen im Quellcode verbunden ist. Das man nicht alle Buggs im Vorraus finden u. fixen kann ist jedem klar, der ein bisl Ahnung vom Programmieren hat. Man bedenke das ca. 11Mio. Spieler versuchen aus der Spielmechanik alles rauszuholen...das dabei Fehler auftreten MUSS jedem klar sein.

Mal ganz davon abgesehn ist die Situation doch super. Früher (Anfang der 90-ger)hab ich mich imm er geärgert wenn ich ein Spiel gekauft hab was dann Bugs hatte und hab mich immer gefragt warum die Programmierer nich die Spieler vorab testen lassen um solche Bugs (und es gibt Dinge die finden nur Spieler!!) zu vermeiden. Und was macht Blizz? Sie lassen das System live testen von 11 Mio. Spielern - ne bessere Kotrollgruppe gibts doch gar nicht und mann kann sich auch noch beschweren wenn was nicht richtig funktioniert!
Ich finds gut!!


P.S.: Ja auch ich habe Probleme mit dem Patch - mein Rechner is gestern 4 mal einfach down gegangen ohne Vorwarnung und das mitten im Blackrock. War schon ganz schön nervign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffelo (23. Januar 2009)

Blizzard hat ja das Problem, daß zwar alles auf den testrealms perfekt läuft. Aber auf den normalen Realms eine ganz andere Situation sich befindet, die man nicht simulieren kann oder auch nicht möchte. Deswegen habe ich für Blizzard wirds schon richten getippt.


----------



## Kimbini (23. Januar 2009)

blizzard hat es in der vergangenheit schon immer geschafft, fehler zu beheben, dann schaffen sie es dieses mal auch wieder. tief durchatmen, mal das RL genießen und hoffen, daß bald wieder alles läuft. Wird schon werden!


----------



## eaglestar (23. Januar 2009)

*Satz mit X. Das hat Blizzard total vergeigt!  * 

aber...

*Ruhig Blut, Blizzard wird´s schon richten.*

Und jeder weiß...

*Never play on a patch day... * 


Gruß
eagle


----------



## Belgand (23. Januar 2009)

Oh man buffed und ihre Umfragen....
1000 Antwortmöglichkeoten für nur zwei verschiedene Meinungen und das Blizzard das vergeigt hat kann wohl jeder ankreuzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (23. Januar 2009)

Es kam ja nun schon häufiger vor, dass patches, die eigentlich Probleme beheben sollten zwar an einigen Stellen nachbesserten, dafür aber andere Fehler mit sich zogen.
Meiner Ansicht nach wurden seit dem Patch 3.0 die Tests nicht mehr richtig ausgewertet.
Einzelne Klassen werden unheimlich stark, dass in der Community sich inzwischen die Nerfschreie zum Trend entwickelt haben und mit halbherzigen Hotfixes werden dann schnell ein paar Schrauben nachgezogen.

Der letzte patch setzte dem dann die Krone auf.
Ganze Spielbereiche werden deaktiviert, angeblich behobene Laggs aufgrund genau dieser deaktivierten Bereiche werden nur noch schlimmer.

Gestern standen wir in 1000Winter, hatten noch 10Minuten bis die nächste Schlacht laufen sollte.
Wir gingen also noch in die Kammer für einen schnellen 25er Run und auf einmal war der Server weg.
1Min. später standen wir dann wieder vor der Instanz, die Schlacht hatte gerade begonnen.

30Sek bevor wir erfolgreich deffen sollten, die Gegner standen schon am letzten Tor, Laggs jenseits der 40sek mit anschließendem DC.
Diejenigen, die nicht sofort rausgeflogen sind haben dann nur noch mitbekommen wie die Base gedreht wurde und flogen dann selbst aus dem Spiel.
Ich habe wirklich noch nie 25Leute im TS gleichzeitig und zu Recht fluchen hören. 

Ernsthaft, wenn die Server zu voll sind, benötigen die Spieler kostenlose Alternativen und Gründe damit einige von Ihnen die Server wechseln.
Der Server auf dem ich meine Hauptspielzeit verbringen ist einer der ersten Server gewesen, bis unters Dach voll und mit neuen Accounts kann man sich immer noch darauf Charakter erstellen.

jm2c
Gruß Creci


----------



## Dirdlingur (23. Januar 2009)

Potsmoggy schrieb:


> ... dass es von test- zu live-servern immer unterschiedlich ist... ist doch klar.... ich mein, wenn man mal auf nem ptr gezockt hat, weiss man , wovon ich rede... die ganze welt is noch im "steinzeitalter"... und des mitm kunden... dass man kunde ist und ein ANRECHT auf qualität+ gute leistung(en) hat, halte ich auch für ein klischee... ich mein "Der Kunde ist König" ist meinetwegen ein schönes sprichwort... aber ehrlich gesagt ... i-wo muss man denn auch als "KUNDE" sehen, dass die Leute, die das Spiel schaffen auch nur ganz "normale" Menschen sind.. ich mein... ich arbeite im kundendienst, müsste daher eig wissen, wovon ich da red'..
> 
> btw, blizz richtet das schon wieder.. haben des ja bei 3.0.2 auch wieder gerichtet.
> 
> ...


 Du arbeitest im Kundendienst? Na gut Nacht, Du hast ja ein schönes Geschäftsverständnis. Grundsätzlich ist es doch so. Blizzard bietet hier Mist! Die Frage ist doch, wie lange sich das der Grossteil der Abonnenten gefallen lässt. Bis Anhin ist die Rechnung aufgegangen, aber das muss ja nicht heissen, dass wenn sie ihre Update Philosophie nicht überdenken, es auch so bleibt!

Einen Ruf kann eine Firma sehr schnell verspielen, ihn wieder auf zu bauen kann sehr schwierig werden! Im Kundendienst solltest Du eigentlich wissen, dass es darum geht, den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen, ansonsten kommt er nicht zurück. Es kann natürlich sein, dass Du in einem Wirtschaftszweig arbeitest, wo der Kunde nicht als "Wiederholungstäter" gebraucht wird, allerdings würde ich dann hoffen, dass es meine Chefs nicht herausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Chaos (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich hatte ein (vermutlich recht seltenes) Problem am Patchtag! Der Patch würde normal runtergeladen und installiert! Ich wollte mich in WoW einloggen und bekam eine Meldung, dass entweder eine Datei von WoW beschädigt ist oder das ein Programm im Hintergrund läuft, was mich nicht einloggen lässt! Darauf hin habe ich alle Programme beendet und habe es erneut versucht! Wieder die selbe Meldung! Als ich es gestern nochmal versucht habe, ging es komischerweise! Scheint wohl was wahres an dem satz "Never play on a patch day..." dran zu sein! 

MfG, Captain Chaos


----------



## Dirdlingur (23. Januar 2009)

Fonsy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Oh Mann, ich will auch mal so einen Kundenstamm für mein Unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tester werden normalerweise bezahlt, und nicht umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist in der heutigen Zeit wohl so, Firmen werfen unfertige Produkte auf den Markt und der Kunde kann froh sein, wenn die Glitches innerhalb des Lebenszyklus des Produktes (der ja inzwischen zum Teil gerademal 6 Monate ist) noch gefixt bekommt! 
Ich kann verstehen, wenn beim Programmieren Fehler passieren. Mögen muss ich das nicht. Und wie schon richtig festgestellt, als Kunde muss man halt abwägen, ob man für das Produkt noch bezahlen will oder nicht. Blöde ist nur, wenn das Abonnement auf mehrere Monate gelöst wurde!
Für mich als Kunde wäre es ideal, wenn ich pro Spielminute (oder Stunde) bezahlen könnte. Da würde auch sichergestellt, dass Blizzard die Downzeiten so kurz wie möglich hält und die fixes auch wirklich verbessern und nicht den Spielspass beeinträchtigen. Aber das wird Blizzard nicht tun, und die wissen auch wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirdlingur (23. Januar 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hatte ein (vermutlich recht seltenes) Problem am Patchtag! Der Patch würde normal runtergeladen und installiert! Ich wollte mich in WoW einloggen und bekam eine Meldung, dass entweder eine Datei von WoW beschädigt ist oder das ein Programm im Hintergrund läuft, was mich nicht einloggen lässt! Darauf hin habe ich alle Programme beendet und habe es erneut versucht! Wieder die selbe Meldung! Als ich es gestern nochmal versucht habe, ging es komischerweise! Scheint wohl was wahres an dem satz "Never play on a patch day..." dran zu sein!
> 
> MfG, Captain Chaos



Das hört sich eher danach, dass die WOW.exe verändert wurde und Dein Firewallprogramm den Zugang zum Inet deshalb sperrte. Scheint, als ob es sich dann am nächsten Tag anders entschied ^^


----------



## Dirdlingur (23. Januar 2009)

Agropolis schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Denkt mal in Ruhe drüber nach und seid für ne Minute mal Ehrlich zu Euch selbst. - Ich selbst bin schwer süchtig und schaffe es einfach nicht mit diesem Game aufzuhören.



habe dies für mich auch festgestellt und habe nach dem Launch aufgehört. Leider habe ich mich vor einem Jahr dazu verleiten lassen, wieder damit an zu fangen. Bis jetzt habe ich es mehr oder weniger im Griff. Ich bespreche das mit einem Therapeuten und ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, dies auch zu tun. Früher oder später wird sowohl Dein Privatleben als auch Dein Berufsleben darunter leiden!

Dass allerdings alle süchtig sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass sich Blizzard sehr viel erlauben kann, ohne dass ihnen die Kundschaft davon läuft ist schon sehr interessant, kann man aber auch bei anderen Firmen beobachten (Microsoft, Apple, etc.).


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (23. Januar 2009)

Meine Güte, wie sie alle rumweinen. Das Spiel ist zu 99% voll nutz- und spielbar! (es sei denn natürlich man hängt den lieben langen Tag in Tausendwinter ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich habe auch noch keine Spielefirma erlebt, die schneller eine Meldung rausschickt (bzw beim Start auf die Probleme hinweist) und die Probleme dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit fixt! Nach jedem Patch kann es zu kleinen oder größeren Bugs kommen. Aber 1. sind diese ja nun wirklich in wenigen Tagen behoben und 2. ist WoW ein so komplexes und riesiges Spiel, das KANN einfach nicht komplett fehlerfrei sein und doch ist es eines der ausgereiftesten Spiele die ich kenne, selbst nach Addons und Patches läuft es eigentlich stabil weiter - was nicht geht wird vorrübergehend ausgeschaltet und überarbeitet - ich wünschte manch Handwerker oder Supporter würde so arbeiten. Vor allem ist das Spiel nach einem Patch nicht gleich unspielbar - geht halt 2 Tage farmen, das geht immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige was ich mir wünsche wäre, wenn Sie die Server oder Serverpower erhöhen würden, so dass man nicht vor den Inis warten muss, bis sie wieder frei werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und nun viel Spaß beim Spielen und den anderen reiche ich Kekse ... mit Schoko-Patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draengaa (23. Januar 2009)

Ja da hat sich Blizzard was tolles einfallen lassen; schön beim Priester auch rum gedoctert mit "Kreis der Heilung" mit 6 Sekunden Abklingzeit, ich mein HALLO BLIZZARD, dass war einer der wichtigsten Spontanzauber im Raid.

Aber das hätte ich ja auch noch verstanden, wenn sie den Zauber was mehr aufgepusht hätten, aber so... niemals skille ich diesen scheiß.

Vor allem für die Meele DDs die beim Tank standen äußerts wichtig.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich find das schlichtweg einfach mies -.-

Nicht dass mich der Patch und die damit auftretenden Bugs sonderlich stören würden,
ich spiel nicht so oft und nicht soviel, also bis zu nächsten Session wird Blizzard das vermutlich richten.
Außerdem funktioniert ja eh das meiste wie immer... questen alleine, in Gruppen, crafting, farmen, zeitweiste Raids/inzen wenn man nicht eben vorm Eingang herumtanzt xD

Was ich hingegen viel bedenklicher finde ist, dass man einen Patch herausgibt, der ziemliche Macken hat?
Warum?
Ich mein, ist ja nicht unbedingt so, dass Blizzard nun immens unter Zeitdruck steht und das nicht ordentlich testen konnte oder?

Aber das Tausendwinter lagt wie Sau und nun gar nicht mehr geht o.O
Das hätte doch in zumindest einem Testlauf mal durchgespielt werden können und dann wär man draufgekommen, dass der Server neustartet oder?
Oder ein Arenagame...


Was ist das für ein Qualitätsmanagement und ein Testverfahren, dass soetwas zulässt?
Klar, Blizzard wird das schon wieder fixen,
aber das sind halt wieder 1 - 2 Hotfixes, große Änderungen erst beim nächsten Patch...



Wie kommt soetwas nun? Ist das Faulheit?
Gleichgütigkeit?
Oder einfach simple Ignoranz? o.O

Was ich sogar noch bedenklicher finde, ist das bereits bekannte Probleme, schlichtweg einfach ignoriert werden...
so z.B. der komplett-Freeze, der bei einigen auftritt:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1 (geclosed, weil Postgrenze von 500 erreicht)
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1 (weiterführender Thread)


----------



## EisblockError (23. Januar 2009)

Satz mit "X" das war wohl nix.
Und nichtnur weil ich Jäger bin und der Nerv total ungerechtfertigt ist!


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Satz mit "X" das war wohl nix.
> Und nichtnur weil ich Jäger bin und der Nerv total ungerechtfertigt ist!



Also Jäger gehören ja wohl eindeutig zu denen, die sich am wenigsten beschweren können. Was soll ich als Hexer dazu sagen? Ich spiele mittlerweile ne Klasse, deren Vorzüge total überflüssig geworden und die weder als DD, noch als Supporter zu gebrauchen ist. Abgesehen vom neuen, "super innovativen" Beschwörungsportal mit Cd, das kaum richtig funktioniert. Da kann ich mit den ständigen Disconnects und Lags noch eher leben.


----------



## cazimir (23. Januar 2009)

An sich finde ich als Schneidernder, Kochender und Verzaubernder Magier den Patch super, nur diese eldenden Lags beim Raiden stören extrem und ich spiele hauptsächlich, weil ich gerne raide :/

Naja wenigstens habe ich jetzt meinen Chefkoch Titel ^^

Vielleicht sollte sich Blizz mal einen Testserver zulegen, der auf einen anderen Testserver eine reale Anzahl an Spielern simuliert und diese auch wie üblich agieren lässt(oder haben die das schon? ). PTR scheint ja nicht zu reichen.

 Ich versteh nicht, warum Blizz einen Patch rausbringt, der solche Macken aufweist.


----------



## Xentres (23. Januar 2009)

Vorab an die Leute, die hier folgende Dinge von sich geben:
- "Mimimi - Klasse X macht 300 DPS weniger"
- "Blabla - CoH hat 6Sek CD und war soooo wichtig! Wildwuchs auch!"

* L 2 R ?* (Learn to read?)
Die Patchnotes waren schon seit Wochen verfügbar und jeder vernünftige DD konnte sich ausrechnen wieviel DPS er weniger fährt - oder mehr (Ele z.B.).
 Davon abgesehen erreichen DKs im 25er Raid immer noch Werte von 5.500 DPS! Also wenn das nicht was ist...
Hunter stehen dem mit 4.000 kaum hinterher...
(Persönliche Meinung: Overpowered sind eher Fury-Krieger mit 7.500 DPS bei bestimmten Encountern)
(Werte beziehen sich auf 25er Raid)
Gleichermaßen sollten sich Priester und Druiden FREUEN! Ihr dürft endlich mehr Skills als eure AoE-Heals nutzen! Das sollte eure 1-Taste schonen, die ihr bis dato ca. 4000 mal an einem Raidtage gedrückt habt. Ihr habt jetzt die Möglichkeit zu beweisen welche spielerischen Fähigkeiten in euch stecken, was z.B. Paladine seit JEHER tun mussten. (Ein Auge aufn Raidmonitor, ein Auge auf Focus Target und möglichst noch net irgendwo in nem AoE-Effekt drin stehen + 3 verschiedene Tasten und reaktionsschnell das Ziel mit Low Hp anklicken)
Übrigens war CoH nicht wirklich sooooo wichtig für den Raid - es versetzte nur die Raidenden in einen Zustande der Langeweile. Oder wollt ihr mir sagen, dass n Naxx25er spannend war?

Ferner zum Patch selbst:
Seitdem der 1. Talentpatch vor WotLK kam, häufen sich die Probleme die durch Patches entstehen exponentiell.
Damals haben Raidgilden 1 - 3 Tage die Woche verloren, weil Server down waren etc.
Eine gerechtfertigte Entschuldigung folgte in Form von 3 kostenlosen Spieltagen.
Standet ihr damals auch vor MH und habt 2h lang nur gegankt bis Raid abgebrochen wurde - war das damals nicht auch schon großes Kino?

Seitdem das Addon raus ist lese ich auf meinem Server hier täglich den Satz "Es sind keine weiteren Instanzen verfügbar" oder lagge mich durch. Sogar beim Questen in manchen Gebieten hat man Delays von 3-5 Sekunden.
Donnerstag, Sonntags und zum Teil auch Montags kann man sich drauf einstellen, dass man den Raid abbrechen wird/muss. Erst wenn so knapp 200 Leute weniger in naxx25 rumgammeln läuft das Spiel einigermaßen gut.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Raidtage in  WotLK schon verloren gegangen sind. Wir waren gestern auch knapp davor abzubrechen, weil man 3mal bei Anub gewiped sind. JA, ANOOB! 10 Sekunden Standbilder, nicht mehr anklickbare Spielfiguren, Castbars die nicht erschienen sind. Einmal hats so sehr gelaggt, dass der Tank schon rumgelaufen war und der Boss noch am anderen Ende stand. Ist dann brav durch die Gruppe gelaufen. Nun gut - eine kleine Geschichte meinerseits.

*Fakt ist:*
Die Qualität der Patches hat extrem gelitten und mit ihnen die Qualität des ganzen Spiels. Wenn man Angst davor hat, an manchen Tagen in eine Instanz zu gehen, läuft irgendwas gründlich schief. Wenn Patches eingeführt werden, die komplette Servercrashes zur Folge haben und endeffektlich kaum was neues bringen, dann warten wir mal auf Ulduar. Ich freue mich schon auf 2 freie Tage, weil die Server nicht laden oder die Lags das Spiel nicht spielbar machen.
Ich begrüße normalerweise was Blizz macht und sie sind und bleiben Nummer 1 der Spieleschmieden für mich, aber als Kunde und Spieler kann ich nur sagen:
*Daumen runter - ihr könnts besser!*


----------



## goldenarrow (23. Januar 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> eben fehler macht jeder mal also warum darf blizz die nicht machen? Never play on Patchday so einfach ists. ein paar Tage warten, ein bisschen Entzug und so... Und dann sind die meisten probleme auch behoben.
> 
> MfG Hellfire



bei geschätzten 129.900.000 euro dollar chinesischen reisdollar oder what ever (millionen wer die zahlen nicht deuten kann)

pro monat einnahmen nur durch abos

sind solche fehler nur machbar wenn man genügend dumme kunden hat.


----------



## Idefixus WOW (23. Januar 2009)

Es sing gundlegende Probleme denen Blizz sich mal stellen muss... Ich spiele auf Gilneas, einer der Server mit der höchsten Dichte...Patch hin oder her...es gab mehr DC´s noch mehr DISCO´s und von den Latenzen, sprich Lags will ich mal garnet anfangen. Unabhängig von Tausendwinter. Jetzt wo Arena, bzw. Tausendwinter mal abgeschaltet wurde, huch...alles läuft...sebst bei meinen Daylie Raids " Für die Allianz" - keine DC´s, keine Lags....und das liegt nicht nur an zu voreilig bereitgestellten Patches...Es kann doch net sein, das wir als zahlende Kudnen gezwungen sind alles an Addons und PC Leistung zu drosseln um auf unserer Seite der Leitung diesen Problemen Herr zu werden...dafür steckt sich Blizz ne Megen Geld in die Tasche....aber so Gott will, wird das dann auch in ein paar Jahren laufen....so wie der Weltweite Channel für Grp-Raid-Ini-Suche, das net im HC schreiben musst, das es auch jede Stadt mitbekommt...aber das ist ja ein anders Thema... ;-) ...von daher.... spielen und leiden.... aber war es net immer so?? grins....


----------



## Djendra (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe zu früh abgestimmt, ich hatte gestern noch mit ruhig blut gestimmt, was ich heute nicht mehr machen würde


----------



## Kamaji (23. Januar 2009)

der erste Patch seit langem den Blizz mal so richtig verhunzt hat


----------



## Kamaji (23. Januar 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Vorab an die Leute, die hier folgende Dinge von sich geben:
> - "Mimimi - Klasse X macht 300 DPS weniger"
> - "Blabla - CoH hat 6Sek CD und war soooo wichtig! Wildwuchs auch!"
> 
> ...




Au weia xD.. da hat jemand seinen Beitrag nicht durchgelesen nachdem er sich vertippt hat lol..
singletarget hab ich noch NIE einen dk über 3,5 gesehen


----------



## Kofineas (23. Januar 2009)

ich persönlich hatte noch keine probs..von daher..me da igual


----------



## Fishmaster (23. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir aufm Server hat sich iwie trotz patch kaum was geändert. Naxx laggt immer noch wie Seuche, Northrend laggt wie Seuche, Dalaran laggt sowieso wie Seuche, die Geißel ist die Seuche!

Zum Thema damage kann ich selber als pala sagen, dass das dringendst notwendig war. als retri holz ich stoffies im bg mit 12k crits um, während ich mit meiner bubble schmuse. Der nerf war notwendig und ich find das ok.
Hunter sollten sich meiner meinung nach her auch nicht beschweren, weil die immer noch richtig gut dmg fahrn aber halt nimmer sooo die überflieger sind. 
und dks bekommt man dank nerfed boneshield und icebourne fortitude auch endlich tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nunja, ich bin zum Schluß gekommen, dass Blizz das extra macht um den Content bis Ulduar (meines wissens nach wolln die dann erst auch nochma was gegen die lags machen) schwerer zu machen. WoW wird eben kein MMORPG mehr wie wirs kennen. Es wird eher so rundenbasierend wie nen Brettspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winipu (23. Januar 2009)

huhuu....bin jäger...also ich beschwere mich nicht wegen änderunge 
muss man nur sein spielart ändern und einwenig durch lesen was wir so können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctarix (23. Januar 2009)

Um sich mal wieder auf das eigentliche zu beziehen. Seit blizz den patch aufgespielt hat, hat sich einige sachen zum guten, andere wiederum zum schlechten geändert. Bin ja ein freund von dem spruch "Bugfixes creates Bugs", um das näher zu erklären, da in erster linie menschen die patches schreiben, und es keine seltenheit ist das die absprache und vergleich intern beim patch programmieren fehl läuft, entstehen so gern mal neue bugs.
Was die lags angeht, ich hab da noch keine probleme bemerkt, dafür eher teils nervige ini probleme. aber denke mal das ist server zu server und player zu player eh unterschiedlich.
Das einzige wofür ich wäre ist, das die zeiten wo die server offline sind gutgeschrieben bekommt (ich bezieh mich da gern auf DaoC, war ne feine sache). So ist der ärger zwar nicht umbedingt weniger den man sich machen kann (naja, server offline, gibt auch rl btw), aber man weis zumindest das man dann nicht mehr für die server offline zeiten blechen muss, was so wie ich hier lese den einen oder anderen zufriedener stimmen würde.
Allen kann es blizz eh nicht recht machen, dafür sind wir WoW zocker zu verschieden. Aber sie könnten gern mal daran arbeiten die tendenz bugfixes 50% zu new bugs 50% (kommt einen zumindest vor das sich die bugs nur verlagern) zu einer 60/40 tendenz bessert. Denn mal ganz ehrlich, ein wenig bugfreier könnte wow gern sein. Aber an sich ein schönes game zum entspannen am abend.

Und im sinne von "It's just a game, having fun", macht euch nicht zuviel stress wegen WoW, lohnt nicht, glaubt mir!


----------



## Kankru (23. Januar 2009)

Ich finds zu geil, BB einmal hinhauen und MEINS! xD
Nie wieder irgendwelche Leute die versuchen zwanghaft was abzubekommen.
Die Bugs... ...nunja, passiert...
Größter Nachteil an der ganzen Sache:
Preise für Erze und Barren gehn in den Keller.
Aber was solls.
Ich bin so zufrieden, wie es grad ist.


----------



## Xentres (23. Januar 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Au weia xD.. da hat jemand seinen Beitrag nicht durchgelesen nachdem er sich vertippt hat lol..
> singletarget hab ich noch NIE einen dk über 3,5 gesehen



Mhm, ich will das hier ungern in eine Diskussion ausarten lassen, aber so viel DPS macht n guter DK aufm 10er an nem single Target ^^

Ich spreche bei den 5.5k DPS von einem DK an Sartharion - top equipt.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

ja nein und vlt

Als warlock gibts eine positive und negative seite.
Das gute ist mein pet hat entlich keine bc werte mehr. (Ok das war der hotfix ;P)
Das schlechte ist das wir 2min cd auf port haben. 
Pvp hat sich auch nichts geändert das portal das aus stun holt ist ja n1 aber wenn der schurke mit hinterhalt multilate onehit macht bringt mir das auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tausendwinter geht bei uns "leider" wieder. Und es lagt genau wie vorher.

Jäger machen mehr schaden als vorher brauche nun nur "skill" dafür. Nunja ..

Der einzige wichtige patch ist der für anti-serverlags ..der rest ist egal dk machen eh immer noch zuviel dmg ..


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Mhm, ich will das hier ungern in eine Diskussion ausarten lassen, aber so viel DPS macht n guter DK aufm 10er an nem single Target ^^
> 
> Ich spreche bei den 5.5k DPS von einem DK an Sartharion - top equipt.


recht hat er ..
und jau auch fury warris machen argen schaden wenn blutung hochticken darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ads0702 (23. Januar 2009)

schlimmer als die bugs finde ich, das den leuten immer mehr in den hintern geschoben wird, von patch zu patch.
was ist mit den guten alten qs fürs hexer- und palamount?
wer zu faul ist, zu farmen, hat halt pech gehabt und kann die sachen nicht haben.
dasselbe ist es jetzt mit den söhnen.
was soll das ständige herunterstufen?
ich hab meinen ruf auch so auf ehrfürchtig bekommen.
sicher dauert das ein paar tage, aber das ist ja die herausforderung, zumindest gab es die früher im spiel mal.
heute kann jeder alles haben, egal ob fleißig oder faul und das find ich verdammt traurig, denn es gibt keine unterschiede zwischen den spielern mehr.
klar, die faulen freut es, also vielspieler allerdings fühlt man sich mit jedem patch mehr verarscht.
danke blizzard...


----------



## Kidsphobie (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich für mein teil habe Account gekündigt.
habe satte 6k rüssi weniger als Bärchi (full T7) das mit den Waffen finde ich bislang recht unnütz k.a was des bringen soll.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Januar 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Hexer dazu sagen? Ich spiele mittlerweile ne Klasse, deren Vorzüge total überflüssig geworden und die weder als DD, noch als Supporter zu gebrauchen ist.



n a j a
und wir schurken erst recht


mich nerfen die scheis lags, aber ansonsten, kann ich mitm patch leben


----------



## Carangil (23. Januar 2009)

"Never play on a patch day" ist zwar eine alte MMO-Weisheit, aber ich denke schon, dass sich die Anforderungen an Patches und ihre Verträglichkeit für das Spiel weiter entwickelt haben. Gab genug Patches bei WoW und bei anderen Spielen, die (fast) völlig problemlos abliefen - und damit die Messlatte höher legten. Ich finde, man muss heute nicht mehr das akzeptieren, was in der MMO-"Pionierzeit" ok war ... von daher war's für mich ein "Satz mit X". 

Gehe aber davon aus, dass Blizz das schon wieder hinkriegt (immerhin waren sie es u.a., die die Messlatte eben höher gelegt haben).


Edit: Die gewollten Änderungen und die Entwicklungen, die manche Klassen nehmen (Schurken z.B.) können natürlich diskutiert werden ... ich seh die nämlich nicht positiv ...


----------



## BertiBarra (23. Januar 2009)

Die haben mir den KDH geklaut.
Dafür ein dickes HATE !

Das war es soweit.


----------



## Aramina (23. Januar 2009)

> wildwuchs generft kdh generft *afk selbstmord* -.-
> Naxx ist auf einmal so schwierig o.o die trash gruppen sind schlimmer als die bosskämpfe will blizzard mich verarschen xD



tja... da sieht man nun welche priester und druiden wirklich was können... wenn ihr probleme beim trash habt, sind eure heiler wohl net das wahre - sollten eventuell in ihrem zauberbuch ihre anderen fähigkeiten mal studieren... oder an der ein oder anderen stelle könnte man auch mit cc arbeiten...


mfg - eine heilende priesterin, die den kdh-nerf nicht so gravierend findet


----------



## Arcanem (24. Januar 2009)

1x pro addon gibts nen bugpatch, jetzt isser vorbei, 1-2 wochen fixxerei und dann gehts wieder (hoff ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und zu wildwuchs nerf: ich finds nicht so schlimm, ich habs eh nur 1x alle paar sekunden verwendet ... wozu hat man all die andern hots denn? ...


----------



## Grommril (24. Januar 2009)

naja dann können jetzt mal alle restodruiden und holypriests zeigen ob sie echt gute heiler sind, oder doch nur mit der stirn über die tastatur rollen können...
hunter"nerf" is ja wohl eh nen gag, die können sich nicht beschweren, nur weil einer von 3 bäumen generft wurde...ausserdem ist bereits der konterpush angekündigt beim hunter mit 3.1
eh alles lächerlich erst heulen die einen...fähigkeit wird generft...die betroffenen weinen...fähigkeit wird gepusht....bugs/lags bestehen weiterhin
----> Blizzard setzt falsche proritäten


----------



## waxxer (24. Januar 2009)

Aramina schrieb:


> tja... da sieht man nun welche priester und druiden wirklich was können... wenn ihr probleme beim trash habt, sind eure heiler wohl net das wahre - sollten eventuell in ihrem zauberbuch ihre anderen fähigkeiten mal studieren... oder an der ein oder anderen stelle könnte man auch mit cc arbeiten...
> 
> 
> mfg - eine heilende priesterin, die den kdh-nerf nicht so gravierend findet


kdh nerv? gut so


----------



## waxxer (24. Januar 2009)

Aramina schrieb:


> tja... da sieht man nun welche priester und druiden wirklich was können... wenn ihr probleme beim trash habt, sind eure heiler wohl net das wahre - sollten eventuell in ihrem zauberbuch ihre anderen fähigkeiten mal studieren... oder an der ein oder anderen stelle könnte man auch mit cc arbeiten...
> 
> 
> mfg - eine heilende priesterin, die den kdh-nerf nicht so gravierend findet


müssen manche priester mehr ihr hirn anstrengen und nicht kdh spam bis sie beim bosskampf bei 50% oom gehen, lol


----------



## Dark evangel (24. Januar 2009)

langsam gehts eigendlich. aber gut ist immer noch was anderes


----------

